# Parking in Dinan & Dinard



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Looking for some advice, we are currently at a campsite in the Mt St Michel area and are planning a couple of day trips to Dinan & Dinard - does anyone have any recommendations on motorhome friendly parking areas for the day at these towns? 

Regards
Paul


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Dinan*

There is an Aire in Dinan which is just below the road bridge on the way in to town. Should be ok for parking


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Have a look at the motorhome park by the Flot Bleur on the entrance to St Malo (by the horse arena). This should be open for the summer by now. Other wise it will be very busy now. Have a look in the Aires books for directions.

They were doing road works when I passed through the other week just down from the Madelaine Roundabout on the main road from Rennes.

There is a convenient Aire in Dol town (car park) which is quiet and a nice town.

Alan


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Head West around the bay towards Cancale, Hirel has an excellent facility €5 per night, the other villages in close proximity also have various aires some are free, as previously mentioned it is likely to start getting very busy now until the end of August.
Beware of Dinan town excellent place to visit but not to drive into with a camper, it's usually very busy with narrow streets, some too small for you to navigate through, if you want to visit stay on the outskirts and make alternative arrangements to go in, there is a free aire at Lanvallay, it is signed but not very well, it is close to the stade in the Rue du Terrain de Sports.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not sure about Dinard but we had no problem parking at Dinan just outside the walls in one of the car parks.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

There is a FOC Aire here 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2070

Its a 20 min + walk into town but you can part and stay overnight if you want to.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Dinan*



dinger said:


> There is an Aire in Dinan which is just below the road bridge on the way in to town. Should be ok for parking


I think that the aire that you refer to is in Port d'Dinan - I think that you follow different signs to those for Dinan?


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We drove through Dinan three weeks ago and found the parking/aire below the viaduct but the parking fee is expensive during the day at €2.40/hour until 7pm. There is room for about six vans but of course there were a couple of cars parked in the bays (why do they do it?) and the MH part is sloping whereas the car parking with height barrier is flat! We drove along by the river where MH parking is banned and returned to the free Lanvallay aire where we stayed overnight with two other vans. Level tarmac 5 places and a borne - jeton from mairie in village. Its in an urban area of smart houses next to the sports arena but was quiet. We parked there in the afternoon and it was only a ten minute rather steep walk to the road at the viaduct, down a pedestrian shortcut (not signposted).

We also stayed at a small free aire on the coast at St Benoit des Londes just west of Hirel The borne cost €3 coins for water. Notice says about 50 litres but we filled our 110 litre tank and it was still operating when we drove off . Had a larger than normal threaded tap but also a hozelock type shut off connector. 

HTH

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your just going for the day then you should find somewhere to park in either town just be prepared for a bit of a walk or cycle if you have bikes. If you decide to stay then the Aire at Port Dinan is rubbish. Noisy, sloping and cramped with no views. However, just up the road there is a lovely little Aire at Taden http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=1126&Localité=TADEN

Just 2 miles out of Dinan and we had it to ourselves last time. Even better though just a mile from there and by the river Rance is a wild camping spot here

48.477281 -2.006734

Put these into google earth to have a look

There is a cycle path / walk way all along the river to Port Dinan which is about a mile and a half so you need bikes or the ability to walk a bit. We have a scooter so these spots are are ideal for us. There is a small sign saying no camping but motorhomes seem to be accepted as they are everywhere in France.

Dinard is easy really. Loads of street parking not far from the town centre and again loads of brilliant places to wild camp nearby.

The Rance wild spot near Dinan in May this year. Stunning


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the replys, we went to Dinan today with 2 campers (in laws in tow) and got parked at the top car park no problem, but expensive at 1.4euro per hour - at least its free between 12 & 2pm but it becomes very busy then so expect your van to become blocked either side with 4 cars on your return, police local looked strangely at my father in law as he was taking 4 spaces rather that 2 - thankfully he did as if we had both been sandwiched then getting out would have been a nightmare. 

Be aware that if you follow sat nav POI to the aire (AP 22) it takes you to one of 3 different locations!!!, and only one is this car park - the main aire at Port Dinan did not show up but it might just be my POI's are outdated. This car park cant be used on a Thursday due to the main market (today was also a smaller market day) The other 2 seem to be a built up areas - and if you try to get from the false one near the campsite to the proper one it takes you up a hill to an archway - which we bottled out of going though but once viewed from the other side it was not to bad and would have avoided the tight traffic bottle-neck that was present today due to the small market but better safe than sorry. My father in law struggles with walking so we had not option but to take the expensive option, but either the port aire or the municipal campsite are good options if you dont mind a trek up hill. Also an option if walking is a struggle and you would rather park up for the day and night is to take the tourist train that goes around the town as transport, it does 2 stops with the 2nd being the port just down from the proper aire and the 1st being slap bang in the city.

Regards
Paul


----------

